# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Plaster and Cornice Supplier Recommendation In Adelaide - Heritage Plaster Products

## Sir Stinkalot

Unfortunately it is more often the case that forum posts are made about companies which have disappointed rather than impressed. Well I thought it worth mentioning the recent positive experiences I have had with Heritage Plaster in the past few weeks when purchasing some new cornice. 
I was after some decorative cornice which wasn't going to be available via the larger hardware stores. After a quick web search I came across Heritage Plaster Products and decided to drop by one Saturday. I had taken a few photos of the different existing cornices used through our house on the I-phone and when I showed the images I was taken into the impressive showroom where all of the existing cornices I had shown in my grainy photos were on display. A few weeks later when I returned I was again greeted by helpful staff who went to great lengths to explain how to cut the mitres and install the cornice and there was none of that your a DIY we are not interested attitude.  
Another trip yesterday to get the additional 600mm or so that I was short was again a positive experience. So no connection with Heritage Plaster Products except as a customer but I was very happy with the product and the service given it was a random stab in the dark and thought a recommendation may help others in the same situation. 
57-59 George Street
Thebarton SA 5031
Phone: 08 8351 8188
E-mail: sales@heritageplaster.com.au
Web: Heritage Plaster Products - Welcome 
Cheers 
Stinky

----------


## qurm

Sounds good, and I shall pay them a visit once I get to the ceilings stage of my renovation. 
Out of interest, what kind of prices are these fancy cornices or ceiling roses? 
Andy

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Hi Andy, 
Sorry for the slow reply. The decorative cornice sits around the $10/m. I am not sure about the roses however as we already had them installed. The showroom is well presented with I would guess all of the profiles on display. Unlike some places they didn't have a problem with me just looking around. 
Cheers 
Stinky

----------

